# Commercial and residential drain cleaning suggestions.



## Gottaflow771 (4 mo ago)

Hello all. I am at the beginning of my Drain Service journey. As I mentioned in my intro, I have a K 60 with both sizes of cable and a Milwaukee m18 drain gun.

Would it be better for me to go ahead and get a skid mounted Jetter to go in the back of a full-size service van.

Or is a good size cart Jetter in a medium sized van sufficient to start a business and still take care of a wide variety of residential and commercial properties?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Get you one of these. ITs a beast. If you're wanting to hit commercial properties.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Look into Jetters Northwest. I haven’t used one personally, but a friend of mine uses them. They claim they’re good up to 8”, but even the sales guy I talked to said to stick to 6” and smaller.


----------



## Gottaflow771 (4 mo ago)

Thanks! I appreciate it. Ive watched the jetting with Jonsie vids. Interesting company.

The guys who run trailer jetters here charge between 600 and 900 dollars to run main lines. Mostly large companies with alot of ad spend.

But there are some companies at 175 an hour. I think that is the business model I would be following. Hopefully I'll become the de facto jetter guy when the other affordable/reputable jetter company can't make it in a reasonable amount of time.

still van hunting.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gottaflow771 said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. Ive watched the jetting with Jonsie vids. Interesting company.
> 
> The guys who run trailer jetters here charge between 600 and 900 dollars to run main lines. Mostly large companies with alot of ad spend.
> 
> ...


Just remember, you get what you pay for, and when it comes to jetting, the price you charge is your cost of the jetter and it’s maintenance. I priced out jetters about 6 years ago. A decent JNW with all the options I wanted was about $10k. A good 40/18 Mongoose was about $54k. You could spend $3500 on a Ridgid cart jetter if you only want to charge $175/hr, but mind you, that thing is only good for soft blockages and bellies, it won’t do anything to roots.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Gottaflow771 said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. Ive watched the jetting with Jonsie vids. Interesting company.
> 
> The guys who run trailer jetters here charge between 600 and 900 dollars to run main lines. Mostly large companies with alot of ad spend.
> 
> ...


what kind of van are you looking for ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I there’s risks with that. What happens when the smaller jetter does not clear it, the cable doesn’t clear it? “Well you’ll have to call so and so and have them hit it with their larger jetter”. I know this because I’ve been there. And then they usually get the line replacment to go with it. I’ve been that guy. And it sucks. Having a full aresonl so there is no need to call anyone else; is the best. Get a hardcore camera, jetter, and excavator. You’ll be set. Clear it, camera it; replace it, the trifecta, all in your pocket.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I there’s risks with that. What happens when the smaller jetter does not clear it, the cable doesn’t clear it? “Well you’ll have to call so and so and have them hit it with their larger jetter”.


No it never gets referred to the larger jetter.

When the jetter they have and the cables they have fail they suggest replacement. 

I have a guy that pays me twice a year to run his sewer so it never backs up. He’s done that for 10-12 yrs. He could’ve paid to have it replaced, makes zero sense for him. I’m glad he lets me make $500 a yr off him with no end in sight. It’s only 50’ long and since I clean it so much there’s never really any roots in it.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*C5300 PRO CART JETTER (GAS)*
4GPM @ 4200 PSI
*Standard Features:*
Honda GX390 Gas Engine
Belt Driven Triplex Ceramic Plunger Pump
4-Wheel Heavy Duty Steel Cart Design with Wheel Locking Brake System
All Units are Completely Factory Assembled in The USA and Delivered Ready to Operate.

*INCLUDES:*
Hose Reel W/300’x 3/8” Jetter Hose
Selective Hydro – Pulse (Pulsation On Demand)
Easy Start Valve – No Load Starting
3 – Jetter Nozzles
50′ Pressure Washing Hose
Pressure Washer Wand and Accessories​


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*TRAILER JET MODEL TWW1000*

TROJAN TRAILER JETTER (135″L X 82″W X 60″H)
3500LB TORSION BAR SUSPENSION AND
2″ BALL FOR TOWING
LOW SIDE RAILS
15″ TIRES WITH CHROME WHEELS
DOT LIGHTING W/FLAT 4-PIN CONNECTOR
(ONE-YEAR WARRANTY)
HONDA GX630 ENGINE W/ THROTTLE CONTROL
LOW OIL AUTOMATIC SHUT DOWN, ELECTRIC START
BELT DRIVEN TRIPLEX CERAMIC PLUNGER PUMP
[email protected]
12 GALLON GAS TANK
200 GALLON WATER TANK
MARINE GRADE BATTERY
MANUAL REEL WITH 100′ OF FILL HOSE
MANUAL REEL WITH 100′ OF PRESSURE WASHER HOSE
LOCKING TOOLBOX
4- 1/2″ JETTER NOZZLES
POWER WASHER WAND
NOZZLES AND ACCESSORIES
OPTIONS:
1/2″ X 400′ OF JETTER HOSE WITH
AUTOMATIC REEL
3/8″ X 300′ OF JETTER HOSE WITH
AUTOMATIC REEL


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*VISIONHD 1080P*

1-1/2″ – 4″ Lines
1″ 1080P High Definition Self Leveling Color Camera Head with 8X Zoom Feature
Spring with Built in 512Hz Transmitter
Foot Counter
10.2″ LCD Monitor with DVR, Speaker and Microphone for Voice Recording
Keyboard for Text Writing
100′ of 3/8″ Flexible Push Rod to Easily Maneuver Bends in Any Pipe
Durable Protective Case with Partitioned Reel Housing for Quick Removal and Cleaning
Three Additional Input Connections For Use with the 200′, 400′ and Pan & Tilt Reels
Works with AC and DC Power (7hr Battery Life)
Includes: 2 Skids with Quick Change Adaptor
64gb SD Card with USB, Micro USB and USB-C Adaptor and Charging Cord


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*DIGITAL LOCATOR W/ AUTO DEPTH*
Operates on 512 Hz and 82 Hz – Continuous Auto Depth Finder – Includes: Batt


----------



## Gottaflow771 (4 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> what kind of van are you looking for ?


Likely a ford transit high roof. Happy to take suggestions.


----------



## Gottaflow771 (4 mo ago)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> *VISIONHD 1080P*
> 
> 1-1/2″ – 4″ Lines
> 1″ 1080P High Definition Self Leveling Color Camera Head with 8X Zoom Feature
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions!

Is it better to have a skid mounted Jetter in a van or a trailer unit?

I've heard Trojan jetters are a good way to start.

Not sure if i should just start simple and keep my initial investment cheap, or spend 80k for a new van, camera, and jetter.


----------



## Gottaflow771 (4 mo ago)

I know all these questions don't have perfect general answers. 

I've been pretty risk-averse most of my life. But the pain of staying the same outweighs taking some chances at this point.

I respect the focus, energy, and sacrifice that goes into creating the plumbing systems of our country. I've been proud of my small part in maintaining the homes and businesses of our community. On good days it feels a little bit like play which is more than I hoped for in a job.

At 38 I don't know how long my body will be good to me. It's my goal to save and invest $60,000 a year on average over the next 20 years. 

Yesterday I crawled underneath a 100 year old house and ran a new gas line through the front wall into a crawlspace. I ran a trackpipe manifold to various fixtures and fastidiously braced the runs high and tight. Pressure tested. Connected appliances with flexes. Double checked and no leaks. I must return next week to bind the line directly to the ground post of the breaker box.

Dug up and repaired a broken 1 inch male adapter at the meter at the same residence.

Hauled heavy equipment to a job site at apartment complex in Clinton. Put on a protective suit and crawled into a 6 foot deep hole that had been Hydro excavated in the concrete patio just next to a pool. further operated the Hydro to expose a 3 inch ductile iron T that someone had capped off with a galvanized 2 inch nipple/cap in a gasket held threaded ductile reducing adapter.

The nipple had developed a leak…

I used two 24 inch pipe wrenches to carefully extract the nipple and replace it.

Then we moved 3 yards of dirt in a wheelbarrow from a trailer into the pool area and into the hole. Tamped in the place and then broke everything down pressure washed the area and called it a day.
I made $240 pre Tax.


I love my boss and he has taught me everything I know. He is a wonderful friend to have.

I started at $10 an hour in 2015 and now I'm at $31 an hour. We have a 3% match on our 401(k). A 2 percent take on everything we collect. He does offer insurance but it is cost prohibitive.

I really think there may be a chance of tripling my salary with a lot more work and responsibility.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Gottaflow771 said:


> I know all these questions don't have perfect general answers.
> 
> I've been pretty risk-averse most of my life. But the pain of staying the same outweighs taking some chances at this point.
> 
> ...


Leave now. You’re young enough now to work all day and into the night. It gets harder to do that after 50.


----------



## alldrainssewer (3 mo ago)

Gottaflow771 said:


> I know all these questions don't have perfect general answers. I've been pretty risk-averse most of my life. But the pain of staying the same outweighs taking some chances at this point. I respect the focus, energy, and sacrifice that goes into creating the plumbing systems of our country. I've been proud of my small part in maintaining the homes and businesses of our community. On good days it feels a little bit like play which is more than I hoped for in a job. At 38 I don't know how long my body will be good to me. It's my goal to save and invest $60,000 a year on average over the next 20 years. Yesterday I crawled underneath a 100 year old house and ran a new gas line through the front wall into a crawlspace. I ran a trackpipe manifold to various fixtures and fastidiously braced the runs high and tight. Pressure tested. Connected appliances with flexes. Double checked and no leaks. I must return next week to bind the line directly to the ground post of the breaker box. Dug up and repaired a broken 1 inch male adapter at the meter at the same residence. Hauled heavy equipment to a job site at apartment complex in Clinton. Put on a protective suit and crawled into a 6 foot deep hole that had been Hydro excavated in the concrete patio just next to a pool. further operated the Hydro to expose a 3 inch ductile iron T that someone had capped off with a galvanized 2 inch nipple/cap in a gasket held threaded ductile reducing adapter. The nipple had developed a leak… I used two 24 inch pipe wrenches to carefully extract the nipple and replace it. Then we moved 3 yards of dirt in a wheelbarrow from a trailer into the pool area and into the hole. Tamped in the place and then broke everything down pressure washed the area and called it a day. I made $240 pre Tax. I love my boss and he has taught me everything I know. He is a wonderful friend to have. I started at $10 an hour in 2015 and now I'm at $31 an hour. We have a 3% match on our 401(k). A 2 percent take on everything we collect. He does offer insurance but it is cost prohibitive. I really think there may be a chance of tripling my salary with a lot more work and responsibility.


 All that work and you got 240 bucks. If you are skilled enough to do all that your ready to receive all of the benefits. It’s time for you to go into business for yourself. You could have easily pocketed 3000 instead of 240.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

alldrainssewer said:


> All that work and you got 240 bucks. If you are skilled enough to do all that your ready to receive all of the benefits. It’s time for you to go into business for yourself. You could have easily pocketed 3000 instead of 240.


You need to post an intro.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber (Jan 3, 2022)

Gottaflow771 said:


> Hello all. I am at the beginning of my Drain Service journey. As I mentioned in my intro, I have a K 60 with both sizes of cable and a Milwaukee m18 drain gun.
> 
> Would it be better for me to go ahead and get a skid mounted Jetter to go in the back of a full-size service van.
> 
> Or is a good size cart Jetter in a medium sized van sufficient to start a business and still take care of a wide variety of residential and commercial properties?


We’ve got the General 3080. It’s 8.5 GPM at 3500psi

works great for residential. Definitely getting a trailer setup next


----------

